
Owl Feathers and Flight (2015) - DoreenMichele
https://www.owlpages.com/owls/articles.php?a=7
======
Isamu
We occasionally had a barn owl hanging out in our barn when I was a lad.

I remember it being very ghostly at night when it was active, because its
underside was very white and it would glide soundlessly from one end to the
other.

Sort of the opposite were the barn swallows, which were numerous, social, very
twittery to the point you would think they were talking, and amazingly agile.
I miss all the birds.

------
rcostin2k2
Interesting to see this
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_FEaFgJyfA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_FEaFgJyfA)

------
mongol
Very interesting. I am interested in birds and bird watching but that page
contained many facts unknown to me.

------
revjx
Love this. Owls are fascinating. It feels very strange how light they are when
they perch on you - even though I was expecting it.

